# Bow Purchasing



## Jac20002 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello all i was just wondering if any one had any suggestions on a decently priced good shop to purchase a bow from in wayne or washetnaw county or if anyone knew anyone selling? also what are good brands to buy i was thinking about getting a martin? good choice or bad and why? thanks for your time


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

I would give Kd outdoors a try,I think you would be pleasently surprised .Also Martin is a good choice,good luck with your selection.


----------



## k seigneurie (Feb 5, 2007)

I am selling all my archery stuff to get into duck hunting. I have a fred bear trx 32 in perfect condition it is a very nice bow. I have an add in the classified with things listed let me know and I can send you pics.


----------



## McDoogle (Nov 19, 2008)

kd outdoors, on the left coming from annarbor
right from pontiac, still brown i think?


----------



## suzyandal (Nov 18, 2006)

I went to KD Outdoors last week for bow service and they were worth the trip !!


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

i go to hog wild on rawsonville rd in sumpter.good guy,great service.


----------



## Jac20002 (Oct 8, 2008)

bigsablemike said:


> i go to hog wild on rawsonville rd in sumpter.good guy,great service.


 
yeah i looked that up i was thinkin about stoppin in there to check things out!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I second Howard at Hog Wild Archery, the brands that they sell are Martin, Bowtech, Concept, Pearson, and a few more that I can't remember. 

I have shot a Martin for years there customer service a outstanding if you ever have a problem. I have had my Martin for over ten years and have had only one problem, the string broke which twisted the riser. Martin replaced no questions asked even being out of warranty for a few years. 

Good Luck on Your Quest for a New bow,


----------



## Jac20002 (Oct 8, 2008)

fulldraw said:


> I second Howard at Hog Wild Archery, the brands that they sell are Martin, Bowtech, Concept, Pearson, and a few more that I can't remember.
> 
> I have shot a Martin for years there customer service a outstanding if you ever have a problem. I have had my Martin for over ten years and have had only one problem, the string broke which twisted the riser. Martin replaced no questions asked even being out of warranty for a few years.
> 
> Good Luck on Your Quest for a New bow,


Thank you for the advice! Much appreciated!! Ill have the money soon i cant wait to start shootin it lol i can already feel every pull and release of a smooth quiet shot


----------



## Paulie69 (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey Jac, you might also want to check out Vans in Whitmore lk.


----------

